# Dead Cigarette lighter and power port on 2006 Jetta



## finster69 (Nov 19, 2007)

My GPS power adapter fell apart and blew a fuse (neither power port has juice). I checked the main fuse box in the engine compartment and did not notice anything burnt out. Is there another fuse for me to check?
I have the 2.5 engine.
This seems like a common VW problem but all of the articles I read have to do with previous generation Jettas.
Thanks.


----------



## Chuckizgod (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Dead Cigarette lighter and power port on 2006 Jetta (finster69)*

on my '02 I also have another fuse box between where the driver side door and dash meet. not sure how the '06 is setup. hope that helps.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Dead Cigarette lighter and power port on 2006 Jetta (finster69)*

You have a fuse panel inside the car on the drivers side. You have to open the door to access it. It's probably fuse number 41 or 42.


----------



## Larsmiller08 (Jul 13, 2006)

yeah the fuse you need isn't gonna be in the engine compartment


----------



## jlconrad3 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Dead Cigarette lighter and power port on 2006 Jetta (finster69)*

I have the same problem with my 2001 Jetta. I replaced a blown fuse, but no help. The light around the cigarette lighter is lit, but I get no power to any car charger I own. Anyone with ideas?


----------



## hiddi (Mar 25, 2005)

bump. i'm having the same exact problem which was caused by my gps power adapter. any suggestions?


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: Dead Cigarette lighter and power port on 2006 Jetta (finster69)*

Any updates on this? My 12v also blew. The interesting thing was that I could not find fuse #24 as it was missing in fuse box A (driver's door). Any suggestions?


----------



## dex (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: Dead Cigarette lighter and power port on 2006 Jetta (dex)*

I found it. It's a yellow 20amp fuse. In the middle to the right next to blue 15amp. None of the fuse diagrams are accurate #@[email protected]!#. Change it with another yellow 20. The damn owners manual says its 25 and it is on completely different [email protected]# lame..


----------

